# 2021 Model S boombox



## Mohammad

Will the 2021 Model S that will be delivered in March come with boombox? I think early model Y's didn't have it.


----------



## GDN

It will be required to have the pedestrian warning system like the current 3 and Y. It will be up to Tesla if they include that software for the S and X.


----------



## Mohammad

Hmm if it has the hardware, I guess they will enable it. Thanks for the info.


----------

